

Front-End Web Developer  - mtvartists

MTV is seeking an enthusiastic, passionate, and driven front-end web developer to participate in evolving our existing music discovery &#x2F; emerging artist platform. In addition to coding HTML and CSS from scratch you will be immersed in emergent device agnostic strategies -- including but not limited to -- adaptive and responsive design. The user interface features you will implement require intimate knowledge of JavaScript and jQuery.
Participation in vibrant cross-project discussion of emerging web technologies will be encouraged. Successful collaboration within our team of front-end, back-end, and product developers will require strong interpersonal and written communication skills. This position will require on-site presence in Viacom’s New York midtown offices or Nashville downtown office.<p>Your responsibilities • Implement device agnostic frontend code • Collaborate with back-end engineering team • Work with product team to develop prototypes • Provide high-level support for live sites and services<p>Required skills and experience • Expert level HTML and CSS • Expert level JavaScript and jQuery • Experience with MVC web frameworks • Experience with MVC web frameworks (grails), continuous integration (jenkins), dependency management (NEXUS), and version control (svn) • Ability to contemplate a front-end architecture that takes into account methods for dealing with large scale sites (e.g., the leverage of CDNs, load balancing, and diverse caching techniques)<p>If this sounds like you, and you’re ready to join an awesome team and a great company, please send a resume, cover letter, and code samples to ArtistPlatformJobs@viacom.com.
======
malandrew
This is hiring spam. Please delete this and add it to the "Who's Hiring" post
which is posted on the first of each month.

